# Added A Second Air Conditioner To My 31Fqbhs Fifth Wheel!



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I finished my biggest Mod this weekend! After a few summer camping trips, where it was all my A/C could do to keep up with the extreme Texas heat, I am ready for summer camping!
I added a second air conditioner to my Outback Sydney 31FQBHS. A 13,500 BTU Dometic Brisk Air II. 
My trailer is only wired for 30 amps so I ran a separate 120v line thru my camper to an external Male power inlet plug that I installed on the outside of my camper. When camping, I plug my 30 amp line in the same as I always have, and then I run an extension cord from the male power inlet plug on my camper to the regular 110 household plug that is next to the 30 amp plug!
It took about 1 1/2 hours to run the new electrical line thru the ceiling and walls of the camper and then about 4 hours to remove the old sky light, install the A/C and external plug and wire everything up.
Will be well worth the time and money spent this summer!

Texas Friends


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

You will be very happy Bryan with this mod. In 2012 we took a trip to Fredricksburg in July, and the one AC could not keep up, so after we returned I put another 15K and now you can hang meat in the trailer. You and your family will love it now.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Chief,

We are gonna be camping all 4th of July weekend at Joe Pool Lake. 
I added a 13.5 BTU to our trailer and I ran it alone a couple afternoons ago when it was about 94 degrees out and it cooled the camper down really well! I'm pretty sure when they are both running we will be able to hang meat in the trailer!

Bryan


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

The second A/C was a huge success! Got up into the middle 90's and had a camping spot with very little afternoon shade. For the first time ever my DW told me the camper was way too cold! 
I mainly ran the additional unit in the hotter part of the afternoon or when the kids were doing a lot of running in and out.
If there are any 5th wheel owners that have one unit that has trouble keeping up in the heat of summer I highly recommend adding a second unit!
Come on 'Texas summer" camping!


----------

